# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Maio 2014



## Gilmet (1 Mai 2014 às 03:03)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mai 2014 às 10:09)

Bom dia .

Céu limpo e vai aquecendo...hoje há mais ,com 20.0ºC 51%HR.


----------



## Serrano (1 Mai 2014 às 11:42)

17ºC no Sarzedo, com o sol a brilhar...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mai 2014 às 12:02)

Boas ,mais ,com 23.3ºC...vai disparada .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mai 2014 às 13:30)

Não para,com 25.1ºC .


----------



## panda (1 Mai 2014 às 14:21)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Abril 2014*

Boas
Temperatura *23.8ºC* e *40%Hr*
Céu com algumas nuvens altas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mai 2014 às 15:35)

Mais ,com vento fraco de NNE e com 27.0ºC .


----------



## Dan (1 Mai 2014 às 17:24)

As margens do rio Sabor, neste início de Maio.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mai 2014 às 19:21)

Boas,tarde ,com 26.7ºC 31%HR.

Dados de hoje 12.9ºC / 28.4ºC .


----------



## panda (1 Mai 2014 às 19:30)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Abril 2014*

Temperatura actual *22.4ºC* e *21%Hr*

Dados de hoje *9.7ºC* / *28.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mai 2014 às 21:02)

Ainda 22.4ºC e vento fraco de N.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mai 2014 às 22:36)

Vento fraco de N...com 19.9ºC 59%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Mai 2014 às 22:38)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Abril 2014*

boas

estou por Gouveia, e por aqui a tarde foi de sol, e quentinha. como atualmente, esta tudo calmo, sem vento e sigo com uns agradáveis 15.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mai 2014 às 10:07)

Bom dia .

Céu limpo e vento de NNE,já vai aquecendo ,com 21.2ºC 43%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mai 2014 às 15:16)

Boas .

Já está atacar em força ...não gosto nada deste gajo ,acabou-se o tempo fresco ,vai nos 27.9ºC e ar seco 30%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mai 2014 às 20:02)

Boas,hoje a temperatura estêve a trabalhar para a máxima ...hoje já deu em bafo ,céu limpo e 24.4ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 16.2ºC / 28.9ºC .


----------



## Thomar (2 Mai 2014 às 20:06)

Dan disse:


> As margens do rio Sabor, neste início de Maio.



Só agora vi, mas que belas fotos  desse portugal quase imaculado!!!


----------



## pedro_cvl (2 Mai 2014 às 20:12)

A temperatura por aqui ja foi mais alta que hoje. Dados atuais 21,1ºC e 43%HR
Min 12,1ºC Máx 25,9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mai 2014 às 21:44)

Vento muito fraco,ainda com 20.7ºC 34%HR.


----------



## joselamego (2 Mai 2014 às 23:45)

Céu azul e muito sol e algum calor
Dados de hoje:

Máxima de 26ºC
Mínima de 10ºC
Atual 15ºC
HR de 53%
-----------------------------------
Dados de uma estação auriol


----------



## Dan (3 Mai 2014 às 10:13)

Bom dia.

Céu quase sem nuvens e 12,5ºC. Mínima de 7,2ºC.


----------



## Serrano (3 Mai 2014 às 11:50)

16.6ºC no Sarzedo, com céu limpo.


----------



## pedro_cvl (3 Mai 2014 às 11:59)

Céu limpo e cheio de sol mas um dia desagradável devido ao vento que se faz sentir.
Dados atuais 18,9ºC , 43%HR e 14,6 UV.
O vento esse sopra na casa dos 20 km/h de NE


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2014 às 13:37)

Boas tardes .

Céu limpinho  e o vento mais fraco ,com 24.3ºC e só ar seco  com 29%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2014 às 15:38)

Boas,muito sol e quente,com 26.1ºC 24%HR.


----------



## panda (3 Mai 2014 às 17:25)

Sol e muito vento
Temperatura *23ºC* e *21%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2014 às 17:36)

Hoje a temperatura está mais suave ,com 26.6ºC e 23%HR,com vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## pedro_cvl (3 Mai 2014 às 19:20)

Hoje foi um dia cheio de sol mas também de muito vento. Finalmente está a diminuir de intensidade.
Dados atuais 22,8ºC e 38%HR
Max 24ºC e Min de 12,3ºC
Rajada de vento  max 33,8 Km/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2014 às 19:39)

Céu limpo e vento de N,com 24.8ºC e ar seco 25%HR.

Dados de hoje 13.3ºC / 27.0ºC.


----------



## joselamego (3 Mai 2014 às 20:27)

Boas tardes a todos,
Por Lamego dia solarengo
Máxima de 25ºC
Mínima de 10ºC
Atual 19,7ºC
Vento de NE
Pressão de 1013
34% de HR

--------------------------------
Dados de uma estação Auriol


----------



## panda (3 Mai 2014 às 21:08)

Temperatura actual *20.3ºC*

Dados de hoje *12.6* / *23.2ºC*

Máxima rajada de vento *34.6 Km/h*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2014 às 21:22)

Algum vento de NNE,com 21.2ºC 32%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Mai 2014 às 23:33)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de sol, com bastante vento que soprou fraco a moderado durante toda a madrugada e até ao meio da tarde, desde então o vento parou, ceu limpo e sigo com 14.6ºC. 

extremos:  10.1ºC minims  \\  24.2ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2014 às 10:25)

Bom dia .

Céu limpo e algum vento de E,vai subindo com 20.9ºC e 36%HR.


----------



## Serrano (4 Mai 2014 às 11:17)

Reina o sol no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 18.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2014 às 13:40)

Boas ,já morde na pele  ...sol muito quente ,com 25.9ºC e ar seco 29%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2014 às 15:03)

Boas ,limpo  e ,com 27.0ºC 29%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2014 às 17:56)

Quentinho ,com 28.5ºC e 26%HR.


----------



## pedro_cvl (4 Mai 2014 às 20:05)

Hoje esteve um belo dia a cheirar a verão  Praticamente um dia sem vento e muito sol.
Sigo com 22,5ºC e 50%HR
Min 10,6ºC e Max de 29,6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2014 às 21:21)

Boas,nova máxima este ano...tarde ,sem vento algum a fazer cair bem a temperatura,com 20.4ºC e 44HR.

Dados de hoje 14.7ºC / 29.0ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Mai 2014 às 21:31)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi quente, com bastante sol. houve também algum vento ate ao inicio do dia. 
atualmente estou de volta a santa comba, não ha vento céu limpo e sigo com uns agradáveis 20.0ºC


----------



## panda (4 Mai 2014 às 23:55)

Temperatura actual *17.5ºC* e *47%Hr*

Dados de hoje *11.5ºC* / *27.7ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Mai 2014 às 01:04)

Mas que tempo de Primavera mais ''secante'', mais valia antecipar o Verão e começar o Outono o quanto antes 

Noite quente com 17.1ºC


----------



## pedro_cvl (5 Mai 2014 às 09:49)

Hoje o dia promete. Ainda não são 10 da manha e temperatura ja vai nos 19,7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mai 2014 às 10:10)

Bom dia .

Hoje o  já vai incomodar ...vêm com vontade ,céu limpo e vai nos 22.6ºC e 44%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mai 2014 às 14:21)

Boas ...já apetece estar há sombra dentro de casa ...lá fora já dá para estornicar ,o vento aumentou de intensidade de WSW...é só ar seco ,com 28.6ºC e 33%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mai 2014 às 16:36)

Boas,nova máxima do ano 29.7ºC ...agora com a chegada de nuvens altas e o vento mais de W,o ambiente está ficar mais maçio ,com 28.5ºC 31%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Mai 2014 às 20:26)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente limpo, com algumas nuvens altas. nao houve vento. 

temperaturas:  12.2ºC minima  \  26.5ºC maxima


----------



## MSantos (5 Mai 2014 às 20:57)

Boa noite!

Temperatura agradável ainda a esta hora em Bragança, depois de uma máxima de 25.5ºC agora ainda 19.1ºC na estação do IPB.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mai 2014 às 22:06)

Boas,céu com nuvens altas,vento de N,com 20.8ºC e 51%HR.

Dados de hoje 14.6ºC / 29.7ºC .


----------



## joselamego (5 Mai 2014 às 23:05)

Boas a todos.
Por Lamego dia de muito sol, algum calor
Máxima de 26ºC
Mínima de 12ºC
Atual, 15,4ºC
Humidade relativa de 60ºC
----------------------------------
Dados de uma estação Auriol


----------



## Norther (5 Mai 2014 às 23:42)

Boas noites, noites agradáveis deste Maio mas de pasmaceira, nem as trovoadas querem nada conosco :-)







Foto no Domingo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mai 2014 às 10:07)

Bom dia .

Hoje é feriado em C.Branco...dia da nossa Senhora de Mércules ,céu com nuvens altas e vento fraco,hoje está novamente prometido ,com 21.0ºC e 48%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mai 2014 às 15:53)

Boas ...já de regresso da romaria ...almoçarada de sardinhas e feijão frade ,agora já havia muito barulho e ...já fugi ,nuvens altas e abafado ,com 27.0ºC e ar seco  29%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mai 2014 às 18:08)

Boas,nuvens altas e o vento a ficar moderado de W...já vai a ajundando a varrer o ar quente ,com 25.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.9ºC / 27.5ºC .


----------



## panda (6 Mai 2014 às 19:18)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Abril 2014*

Céu com algumas nuvens altas
Temperatura actual *22.6ºC* e *21%Hr*

Dados de hoje *11.5ºC* / *27.2ºC*


----------



## pedro_cvl (6 Mai 2014 às 20:17)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Abril 2014*

Mais uma vez não sei bem como esteve o dia pois estive a trabalhar 
Dados atuais 21,6ºC e 42%HR
Min 9,0ºC Máx 26,9ºC


----------



## pedro_cvl (6 Mai 2014 às 20:21)

Mais uma vez não sei bem como esteve o dia pois estive a trabalhar 
Dados atuais 21,6ºC e 42%HR
Min 9,0ºC Máx 26,9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mai 2014 às 20:41)

Boas,nuvens altas e algum vento de NW,com 20.8ºC e 44%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Mai 2014 às 20:53)

boas

dia de sol, mas com nevoeiro que só levantou por volta das 10h. 
de tarde o vento soprou fraco a moderado. 
atualmente o céu esta pouco nublado praticamente sem vento e com 16.8ºC 

extremos:  13.8ºC minima  \  26.4ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mai 2014 às 21:30)

Boa brisa a correr...sabe bem ,com 19.1ºC e 47%HR.


----------



## bigfire (7 Mai 2014 às 00:05)

Por aqui mais um dia de sol, com a temperatura a chegar aos 27º, ao final da tarde o céu ficou bastante nublado. Por agora já está mais frequinho, 17.3º.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2014 às 08:26)

Bom dia.

Nuvens altas e o sol meio tapado,com 16.7ºC e 73%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2014 às 12:16)

Boas ...já de regresso da maratona do dia,pela manhã ainda alguma sensação de algum fresco...nuvens altas  continuam e o ambiente bastante abafado ,com 23.4ºC e 37%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2014 às 14:22)

Boas ,ainda nuvens altas e muito sol,ambiente vai aquecendo,com 26.1ºC e vento fraco de NWN.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2014 às 16:28)

Muito sol e com 28.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2014 às 19:01)

Muito sol e ambiente ainda ,vento fraco,com 27.0ºC e 37%HR.

Dados de hoje 13.5ºC / 28.7ºC .


----------



## pedro_cvl (7 Mai 2014 às 19:47)

Céu com algumas nuvens altas. Está um pouco abafado
Dados atuais 24,1ºC 53%HR
Min 10,3ºC Máx 27,7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2014 às 22:57)

Algum vento de NWN,com 18.9ºC e 66%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2014 às 08:23)

Bom dia .

Céu limpo e vento fraco de N,com 17.0ºC e 68%HR.

Boas condições para a maratona da manhã .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2014 às 11:36)

Boas ...já de volta da maratona da manhã...hoje foram 16km  ,céu limpo e o mercúrio vai subindo ,com 24.9ºC e 44%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2014 às 12:47)

O mercúrio por aqui vai lançado...sobe dois degraus de cada vez ,com 26.4ºC e o vento fraco de N ajudar .


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Mai 2014 às 13:19)

boas

por aqui a manhã foi de céu limpo apesar de ter estado nevoeiro até por volta das 10h. o vento está fraco. hoje está mais fresco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2014 às 14:08)

Boas ..já com o almoço no sítio ,a temperatura continua a subir,e eu vou-me por ao fresco ,com 28.4ºC e vento fraco de N.


----------



## joselamego (8 Mai 2014 às 17:54)

Dia de sol e temperatura de 24,4ºC
Mínima de 10ºC
Vento fraco


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2014 às 18:27)

Boas ...hoje passou dos trinta ...os primeiros do ano ,com 27.9ºC e 33%HR.

Dados de hoje 14.4ºC / 30.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2014 às 20:15)

Fresco fresco...só no meu jardim,acabou de levar uma boa rega ,fora ainda está tudo quente,com 22.6ºC e a brisa de NW ainda fazer pouco efeito .


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Mai 2014 às 20:23)

boas

por aqui a tarde foi de céu limpo, com o vento fraco, que ainda dura. atualmente estão 18.0C

extremos:  14.5ºC minima  \  24.0ºC maxima


----------



## panda (8 Mai 2014 às 20:52)

Boas
Temperatura actual *21.6ºC* e *51%Hr*

Dados de hoje *12.5ºC* / *28ºC*


----------



## pedro_cvl (8 Mai 2014 às 21:40)

Por aqui ja começa a baixar a temperatura.
Dados atuais 17,3ºC e 85%HR
Min de 11,3ºC Máx 28,9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2014 às 13:04)

Boas ...hoje já incomoda ,céu limpo e vento fraco,com 28.7ºC  e 36%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Mai 2014 às 13:14)

Boas

por aqui a manhã foi de céu limpo apesar da neblina até as 10h. hoje não evento e está bem mais quente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2014 às 13:36)

Quase trinta a esta hora ...quando é que para de subir ,com 29.8ºC...hoje é que vai ser um sufoco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2014 às 15:11)

Boas ...hoje o painel dos recordes do cumulus não para de piscar ,é tudo a piscar verde ,mal sinal,é sinal de  ,não gosto ,no céu e em volta muitas nuvens a crescer ,com 30.6ºC e 33%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2014 às 17:37)

Algumas nuvens do muito ,lá fora marca 31.7ºC e 29%HR.


----------



## joselamego (9 Mai 2014 às 18:18)

Por Lamego céu limpo, apenas uma nuvem ou outra no céu
Temperatura máxima de 26,5ºC
Mínima 11ºC
Atual de 25,3ºC

-----------------------------------

Dados de uma estação Auriol


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2014 às 18:36)

Por aqui ainda continua perigoso ,com 31.2ºC e vento fraco de N,

Dados de hoje 16.5ºC / 32.0ºC .


----------



## Dan (9 Mai 2014 às 18:52)

26ºC e alguma convecção sobre as montanhas aqui a norte. Essas nuvens já deixaram alguma chuva por lá.


----------



## panda (9 Mai 2014 às 19:12)

Boas
Muito calor também por aqui. Só na estação da meteocovilha é que não, registou só 23.8ºC de máxima  Deu algum erro só pode.

Temperatura actual *27.6ºC* e *25%Hr*

Dados de hoje *14ºC* / *31.2ºC*


----------



## pedro_cvl (9 Mai 2014 às 19:59)

Boas. De facto a estação da Meteocovilha tem destas coisas as vezes...Ou uma temperatura mais baixa ou então precipitação todos os dias.Mas deve estar mesmo com problemas pois marca 100% HR. Sigo com 25,2ºC e 62%HR. Está abafado por aqui
Min de 12,6ºC Máx 32,5ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Mai 2014 às 20:35)

tarde de céu limpo, com alguns cúmulos pela serra da estrela, o vento soprou fraco depois do meio da tarde, e ainda sopra. sigo com 20.1ºC 

extremos:  14.4ºC minima  \  26.4ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2014 às 21:23)

Por aqui ainda dura ,vento fraco e com 23.7ºC 55%HR.

Os próximos 8 dias estáminé fica encerrado por aqui .


----------



## joselamego (9 Mai 2014 às 21:40)

Boa noites,
Por Lamego a máxima foi de 27ºC, marcado em duas estações que tenho.
Uma da auriol e outra da marca Geonoute

Atual de 19,9ºC


----------



## panda (10 Mai 2014 às 00:24)

Temperatura nos *19.1ºC* e *74%Hr*


----------



## Serrano (10 Mai 2014 às 11:37)

Uns quentinhos 22.5ºC no Sarzedo...


----------



## MSantos (10 Mai 2014 às 11:49)

Boas!

Nos últimos dias temos tido algum calor aqui em Bragança, hoje não é excepção, por agora céu pouco nublado e 23ºC na estação do IPB.


----------



## joselamego (10 Mai 2014 às 12:08)

Por Lamego o dia acordou com nevoeiro, mas agora o sol é rei!
Temperatura mínima de 12ºC
atual de 22,3ºC
---------------------------------
Dados de uma estação Auriol


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Mai 2014 às 18:23)

E viva a Primavera...

Bom o menos mal é que a natureza se torna bonita nestas alturas, os passarinhos já vão nascendo como o da minha fotografia, ainda não descobri qual é a sua espécie. Entretanto prosseguem os dias de calor com algumas nuvens altas, nevoeiro de noite e inicio da manhã.

Temp. atual: 24ºC


----------



## CptRena (10 Mai 2014 às 19:33)

Será um melro? Ainda há pouco nasceram aqui em casa alguns e, quando sairam do ninho, pareciam-se com esse.

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turdus_merula


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Mai 2014 às 19:40)

CptRena disse:


> Será um melro? Ainda há pouco nasceram aqui em casa alguns e, quando sairam do ninho, pareciam-se com esse.
> 
> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turdus_merula




Eram dois passarinhos que aqui andavam, só que não consegui tirar os pais a dar-lhes comida. Mas posso garantir que não são melros, embora se pareçam até porque eles já fazem pequeninos voos.   No meu quintal há uma autêntica passarada, até tenho um ninho de rola no topo de uma cerejeira, mas um dos seus ovos caiu ao chão Um dos meus vizinhos diz que são pedreiros, mas eu não conheço tal espécie e a Internet diz que eles vivem no Brasil.

21.9ºC


----------



## pedro_cvl (10 Mai 2014 às 20:16)

Não são melros. Aqui tambem esta um ninho desses passaros mas não sei o nome. Os pais teem rabo alaranjado e estão sempre a agita-lo para cima e para baixo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Mai 2014 às 20:24)

pedro_cvl disse:


> Não são melros. Aqui tambem esta um ninho desses passaros mas não sei o nome. Os pais teem rabo alaranjado e estão sempre a agita-lo para cima e para baixo.



Exatamente. Aqui está um dos pais, até agora foi o melhor que consegui


----------



## Aurélio (10 Mai 2014 às 20:33)

Quando estão pertos dos ninhos devem manter sempre uma certa distância porque senão depois os pais rejeitam os filhos, acreditem que sei o que estou a dizer !


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Mai 2014 às 20:37)

Pois, eu sei. Mas estes já saíram fora do ninho e para além disso eu fotografei a alguma distância. Aproximei ao máximo a objetiva


----------



## Dan (10 Mai 2014 às 21:51)

Aurélio disse:


> Quando estão pertos dos ninhos devem manter sempre uma certa distância porque senão depois os pais rejeitam os filhos, acreditem que sei o que estou a dizer !



Parece um rabirruivo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Mai 2014 às 22:27)

Dan disse:


> Parece um rabirruivo.



De facto são mesmo semelhantes. Tenho que tentar fotografar os pais de forma diferente.


----------



## pedro_cvl (10 Mai 2014 às 22:30)

Esta uma noite agradavel e o dia foi quente.
Sigo com 18,1ºC e 90%HR
Min 13,7ºC Max 31,4ºC


----------



## panda (10 Mai 2014 às 23:58)

Temperatura actual *15.9ºC* e *82%Hr*

Dados de hoje *15.1ºC* / *30.8ºC*


----------



## joselamego (11 Mai 2014 às 00:43)

Por Lamego dia de sol, poucas nuvens

Sigo com 16,1ºC e 70%HR
Min 11,5ºC Max 26,2ºC


----------



## panda (11 Mai 2014 às 02:21)

Agradecia aos administradores  para corrigir alguns problemas no site.
Entro no interior norte e centro e vai para o litoral.
Obg


----------



## Serrano (11 Mai 2014 às 11:28)

Hoje está ligeiramente mais fresco... 19ºC no Sarzedo.


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Mai 2014 às 21:24)

boas

dia de sol, com algum vento da parte da tarde. 
atualmente está tudo calmo, não ha vento e sigo com 16.6ºC

extremos:  14.3ºC minima  \  22.6ºC maxima


----------



## xtremebierzo (12 Mai 2014 às 02:15)

Boas por aquí oxe tubemos sol, xa fai falta algo de auga, son xa varios dias sem chover

IStes dias esta a comenzar por aquí o "polen" dos chopos, non sei como se o nome de iste arbol en portugal (populus)

Parece que neva

















*4.7ºC * Agora mesmo, noite fresca


----------



## CptRena (12 Mai 2014 às 02:59)

xtremebierzo disse:


> IStes dias esta a comenzar por aquí o "polen" dos chopos, non sei como se o nome de iste arbol en portugal (populus)



Também chamamos choupos, pelo menos eu conheço-os por esse nome. Mas esses tufos brancos são mesmo sementes não é pólen. Mas vi que colocaste dentro de aspas, portanto também já sabias disso.
A paisagem fica mesmo bonita.
Aqui no meu canto o que há mais é pólen de pinheiro e de acácia. Aquilo é uma praga. Os carros ficam todos com uma camada de pó amarelo-esverdeado. E depois quando chove ficam as bermas da estrada todas manchadas.


----------



## xtremebierzo (12 Mai 2014 às 11:11)

Mínima por aquí de *1.9ºC*

Temperatura actual *14.9ºC*

Ceo limpo


----------



## Norther (12 Mai 2014 às 12:58)

E são altamente inflamaveis, cuidado


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Mai 2014 às 13:14)

boas

por aqui a manhã foi de nevoeiro que rapidamente se dissipou. o  vento esta fraco.


----------



## Albifriorento (12 Mai 2014 às 20:04)

Bom, o Albimeteo está de férios, aqui vai a descrição do dia de hoje aqui em Cb.

Dia mais fresco que ontem, foi um dia com céu limpo com alguns farrapos no céu, com alguma tendência aos rastos dos aviões a permanecerem visiveis durante muito tempo, bem como algumas formações de nuvens a formarem alguns padrões de Zebra (é muito subtil, não deu para tirar foto, quase que nem se vêm á vista desarmada)

Por agora, vento fraco, as formações nebulosas descritas acima matêm-se, tendência para haver algum arrefecimento nocturno, devido ao pouco vento fraco (e frio, embora agradável durante o dia).


----------



## pedro_cvl (12 Mai 2014 às 21:01)

Boas. Sigo com 19,1ºC e 57%HR 
Min 10ºC Máx de 28,6ºC


----------



## pedro_cvl (13 Mai 2014 às 09:45)

Boas. Hoje a manha está de vento forte. Tão forte que entra pelas grelhas de saida de agua do pluviometro e consegue fazer balançar as colheres  já marca 0,5mm de chuva 
Sigo com 15,1ºC e 56%HR


----------



## joselamego (13 Mai 2014 às 12:12)

Por Lamego dia azul
mínima de 9ºC
Atual de 17.2ºC
52% de HR


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Mai 2014 às 20:43)

boas

dia de sol, mas ventoso apesar de ter estado calor. o vento de manha era fresco. 
atualmente continua tudo na mesma, céu limpo, vento fraco e sigo com 21.6ºC

extremos:  12.1ºC minima  \  25.5ºC maxima


----------



## pedro_cvl (13 Mai 2014 às 22:45)

Boas. O dia começou com bastante vento mas foi desaparecendo gradualmente.
Sigo com 19,3ºC e 35%HR. O pouco vento que corre vem de norte razão pela qual a humidade se mantem baixa. Quando vem de Sul (o lado de onde está o rio) a humidade sobe bastante.
Min 12,4ºC Máx 25,8ºC


----------



## xtremebierzo (14 Mai 2014 às 00:47)

Boas noites

Seguimos igual sen cambios, xa fai falta auga

Mínima de esta noite pasada *0.4ºC*

Agora mesmo *8.9ºC*


----------



## joselamego (14 Mai 2014 às 02:01)

Por Lamego, dia de céu azul
máxima de 23ºc
Mínima de 9ºC
Atual 17,5ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Mai 2014 às 21:11)

boas

por aqui o dia foi ventoso ate ao inicio da tarde, tornando-se nulo. o que fez disparar a temperatura. 
o céu esteve sempre limpo. 
atualmente está bem agradável na rua, sem vento céu limpo e sigo com 23.3ºC 

extremos:  28.0ºC maxima  \  13.5ºC minima


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mai 2014 às 10:35)

xtremebierzo disse:


>



Pena tudo vir a secar nos próximos tempos, foto brutal .


----------



## panda (15 Mai 2014 às 20:32)

Boas
Temperatura actual *23.4ºC* e *21%Hr*

Dados de hoje *12.8ºC* / *27.4ºC*


----------



## keipha (15 Mai 2014 às 20:35)

Boas.
Temperatura actual 25.4ºC Hr 41%. Max 29.7ºC e Min 13,1ºC.
Rajada de vento MAX 20,6Km/h.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Mai 2014 às 21:03)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de vendaval durante a madrugada e manha, enfraquecendo ao inicio da tarde, ficando bastante calor. 
atualmente esta bem agradável na rua, sem vento céu pouco nublado e com 24.4ºC

extremos: 16.6ºC minima  \  29.2ºC maxima


----------



## pedro_cvl (15 Mai 2014 às 21:13)

Boas  O dia quase sempre começa com algum vento que depois vai desaparecendo com o avançar do dia. Sigo com 21,7ºC e 46%HR
Min 12,6ºC Máx 30ºC


----------



## CptRena (16 Mai 2014 às 03:14)

Começa a haver instabilidade na zona do Interior Centro. Ecos de radar e imagem de satélite cheia de "borrões" brancos (SE Serra da Estrela) 

Madrugada interessante, meteorologicamente falando


----------



## pedro_cvl (16 Mai 2014 às 09:37)

Boas. O dia está a começar com bastantes cumulos a S e SW que ao que tudo indica trazem la trovoada 
Pena ter que ir trabalhar e não dar para ver a que distancia a minha estação começa a detetar a trovoada 
Dados atuais
15,6ºC , 53%HR e 3 Indice UV


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Mai 2014 às 13:22)

Boas

por aqui a manhã foi de céu nublado. pareceu-me ter ouvido trovoada pelas 7h mas muito distante.  atualmente esta praticamente limpo sem vento.


----------



## bigfire (16 Mai 2014 às 13:28)

Boas, dia cheio de sol, com algumas nuvens, mas nada de especial, e temperatura nos 23.4. Mas desde ontem a noite tem estado um ventinho fresquinho.


----------



## PedroAfonso (16 Mai 2014 às 14:13)

Pela Covilhã está um dia normal à excepção talvez da humidade ser maior. Nuvens convectivas nem vê-las. Daqui a duas horas vou para Lisboa talvez seja uma viagem interessante.


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Mai 2014 às 21:07)

tarde de sol, com bastante calor, sem vento. tal como atualmente céu limpo sem vento e sigo com uns agradáveis 24.2ºC 

extremos:  17.2ºC minima  \  28.7ºC maxima


----------



## pedro_cvl (17 Mai 2014 às 21:40)

Boas. Um dia com sol mas tambem com algum vento
Dados atuais 18,8ºC 37%HR
Min 11,7ºC Máx 27,8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mai 2014 às 23:59)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Por aqui ainda dura ,vento fraco e com 23.7ºC 55%HR.
> 
> Os próximos 8 dias estáminé fica encerrado por aqui .



Boas noites .

O estáminé...novamente reaberto .

Foram 8 dias passados no Algarve,com bom tempo e muito sol e boas temperaturas ao meu gosto,para a semana,pelas previsões,acho que não tinha a mesma sorte ,só ontem é que ficou muito nublado ao fim tarde ,estadia na Luna Falésia Mar em Olhos de Água.
Aqui já pelo canto com céu limpo e vento fraco de N,com 20.7ºC e 23%HR.

Dados de hoje 13.4ºC / 28.9ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Mai 2014 às 02:20)

Boa noite. Está fresco, até um pouco mais fresco que na Torre para meu espanto. Sigo com 13.8ºC, sem vento e céu limpo.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Mai 2014 às 03:19)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa noite. Está fresco, *até um pouco mais fresco que na Torre para meu espanto*. Sigo com 13.8ºC, sem vento e céu limpo.



http://www.meteocovilha.com/dados-torre
Actualizado: @ *10/05/14* *15:35:07*

A estação está offline há uma semana.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Mai 2014 às 03:22)

SpiderVV disse:


> http://www.meteocovilha.com/dados-torre
> Actualizado: @ *10/05/14* *15:35:07*
> 
> A estação está offline há uma semana.



Nem vi tal coisa, mas também achei estranho os valores.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mai 2014 às 13:17)

Boas tardes .

Céu limpo e vento fraco,ambiente na rua vai ficando ,com 25.6ºC e 30%HR.


----------



## pedro_cvl (18 Mai 2014 às 13:44)

Boas. Está um dia de bastante sol. Pena que va acabar 
Dados atuais


----------



## Dan (18 Mai 2014 às 15:02)

Ainda alguns neveiros visíveis na vertente sul. Daqui a dois dias é bem provável que estas montanhas voltem a ficar um pouco mais brancas. 





Por agora segue o Verão com sol, céu quase sem nuvens e 24,3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mai 2014 às 15:04)

Boas ,algumas nuvens e o vento mais mexido  de WSW,com 28.3ºC e 22%HR.


----------



## pedro_cvl (18 Mai 2014 às 20:18)

A minha próxima estação metereologica vai ser esta





Sigo com 22,1ºC 42%HR
O vento aumentou de intensidade andando agora na casa dos 20km/h direcção W


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Mai 2014 às 21:05)

boas

dia de sol e calor, até ao meio da tarde. depois disso levantou-se o vento frio que tem provocado uma baixa na temperatura, que já se esperava.
agora o céu esta a ficar nublado, vento fraco e sigo com 18.2ºC 

extremos:  12.1ºC minima  \  27.1ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mai 2014 às 22:15)

Boas...parece vir por ai mundança,e da boa ,tudo calmo com uma ligeira brisa de WNW,com 19.4ºC e 42%HR.

Dados de hoje 15.3ºC / 28.5ºC .


----------



## pedro_cvl (18 Mai 2014 às 22:37)

Sigo com 19,3ºC e 48%HR
Min 11,3ºC Máx 27,6ºC


----------



## panda (18 Mai 2014 às 23:16)

Boas

Temperatura actual *18.3ºC* e *23%Hr*

Dados de hoje *11.6ºC* / *28.1ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Mai 2014 às 13:21)

Boas

por aqui a manhã foi de céu muito nublado ja com chuva por volta do meio dia.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mai 2014 às 14:55)

Boas ,mudança radical no tempo ,muitas nuvens e vento forte,só falta a chuva ,o vento com mais intensidade desde as 14h e a virar para NW,com 17.7ºC e 52%HR..


----------



## AnDré (19 Mai 2014 às 15:16)

Volta a neve à serra da Estrela.

0,2ºC de momento.







www.meteocovilha.com


----------



## Leiga (19 Mai 2014 às 15:16)

Mudança brusca no tempo ao final da manhã. Vento forte e chuva certa e persistente. Agora céu muito nublado e vento forte.


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Mai 2014 às 16:33)

Vento moderado a forte e chuva moderada


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mai 2014 às 16:37)

Ainda só pingos e o céu mais nublado ,temperatura a descer,com 15.8ºC e 63%HR...o vento continua com rajadas.


----------



## panda (19 Mai 2014 às 16:41)

Boas
Já este a chover, de momento céu nublado e vento fraco
 acumulada *0.5mm* 
Temperatura actual *14.7ºC* e *62%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mai 2014 às 18:20)

Por aqui não passa de céu muito nublado e alguns pingos puxados pelo vento forte ,com 13.0ºC e 74%HR.

Dados de hoje 9.4ºC / 19.1ºC.

Hoje foram menos 9.5ºC em relação há máxima de ontem .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mai 2014 às 18:38)

Agora já vai caindo alguma coisa de chuva em forma de aguaceiros,o fresco voltou ,com 12.1ºC e um cheirinho a terra molhada.


----------



## pedro_cvl (19 Mai 2014 às 19:43)

Boas. Por aqui choveu alguma coisita. Esta bastante mais fresco que ontem 
Dados atuais 
10,9ºC 78%HR com 2,5mm acumulados e um ventinho na casa dos 20km/h de W
Min 10ºC Máx 18,3ºC


----------



## david 6 (19 Mai 2014 às 19:56)

109.9, unh interessante, ninguem o sentiu?


----------



## MSantos (19 Mai 2014 às 20:10)

Boa tarde! 

Dia marcado por céu maioritariamente muito nublado com alguma chuva durante a tarde aqui em Bragança, de realçar também as temperaturas frescas que se fazem sentir.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mai 2014 às 20:14)

david 6 disse:


> 109.9, unh interessante, ninguem o sentiu?



Espero que "_rebentem_" uns desses cá em baixo.
Segundo as coordenadas, essa descarga ocorreu a 9,5 kms E/NE de Penalva do Castelo.


----------



## jotackosta (19 Mai 2014 às 20:54)

david 6 disse:


> 109.9, unh interessante, ninguem o sentiu?



Sentiu-se, apesar de ir no carro e com o rádio ligado. 
Por essa hora, bastante chuva e vento!

Temos sido contemplados, quase sempre, com um ou outro "estoiro" como esse aquando destes eventos.

De momento não chove, a temperatura vai nos 11,3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Mai 2014 às 21:04)

boas

por aqui a tarde foi de aguaceiros moderados. com vento forte enquanto duram os aguaceiros. depois para por completo. 
atualmente não chove, não chove, praticamente neo ha vento e sigo com 12.4ºC

extremos:  12.1ºC minima \\ 18.1ºC maxima


----------



## panda (19 Mai 2014 às 21:30)

Temperatura actual *9.7ºC* e *74%Hr*
 acumulada *2.2mm*
 Temperatura máxima de hoje *17.8ºC*


----------



## joselamego (19 Mai 2014 às 21:52)

Por Lamego dia com alguns aguaceiros moderados,
máxima de 16,3ºC
Mínima de 11ºC
Atual de 14.1ºC


----------



## Dan (19 Mai 2014 às 22:17)

A tarde teve alguma chuva e até um pouco de saraiva na A4, entre Bragança e Quintanilha. A máxima ficou pelos 17ºC. Céu pouco nublado e 8ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mai 2014 às 22:28)

Boas,noite fresca,com 10.4ºC e 74%HR.


----------



## keipha (19 Mai 2014 às 22:55)

Boas. 
Acumulado 24h: 4.00mm. rajada máx de 23km\h e temperatura max de 19.3ºC. actual 10.9ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Mai 2014 às 23:10)

keipha disse:


> Boas.
> Acumulado 24h: 4.00mm. rajada máx de 23km\h e temperatura max de 19.3ºC. actual 10.9ºC.



Parece que hoje as nossas temperaturas estão mais consensuais

11ºC, céu nublado com abertas. Espero que seja esta semana que as trovoadas voltem aqui ao buraco de Tondela. O IPMA lançou o aviso amarelo de aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas, mas já não digo nada.


----------



## keipha (19 Mai 2014 às 23:22)

Apesar de eu gostar da trovoada, dispenso bem o que ela provoca a nivel profissional :-) Este consenso é relativo. A zona onde moro é sempre 1 ou 2 graus mais quente que tondela. Mesmo de inverno a temperatura é sempre ligeiramente mais elevada. Claro que a diferença é dada pelo termómetro do carro e isso vale o que vale. Mas é sempre mais quente na chegada a casa.


----------



## xtremebierzo (20 Mai 2014 às 01:01)

Parece que esta noite vai ser fresca

Agora mesmo *2.9ºC, *

Saudos


----------



## Norther (20 Mai 2014 às 01:20)

Por aqui 6ºC com céu algo nublado e sem vento, uma noite de descanso pa todos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mai 2014 às 08:28)

Bons dias .

Está fresquinho ...nublado por nuvens médias e vento fraco,com 9.9ºC e 81%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mai 2014 às 11:41)

Boas ,sol e nuvens ,vento aumentar de velocidade de SSW,com 15.5ºC e 51%HR.


----------



## Célia Salta (20 Mai 2014 às 12:04)

Manha marcada por aguaceiros por vezes mais fortes, o que sera de esperar para a tarde?
Sera que podemos ter alguma animaçao?


----------



## AnDré (20 Mai 2014 às 12:58)

Vê-se nevar com alguma intensidade na Torre.

A temperatura é de -0,1ºC.







Se durante as próximas horas a precipitação prevista ocorrer toda sob a forma de neve, no final da semana poderemos ter um acumulado de neve jeitoso.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mai 2014 às 13:12)

O céu ficou tapado,aguaceiros com muito vento,com 13.8ºC e 66%HR.


----------



## Dan (20 Mai 2014 às 13:13)

10ºC e chuva por agora. O aguaceiro anterior trazia bastante granizo.


----------



## MSantos (20 Mai 2014 às 13:17)

Boas!

Aguaceiros em Bragança, estão apenas 8.8ºC na estação da ESA-IPB, parece que voltamos ao Inverno.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Mai 2014 às 13:19)

boas

por aqui a manhã tem sido marcada por aguaceiros fortes. com o vento a acompanhar.


----------



## panda (20 Mai 2014 às 13:25)

Boas
Por aqui chove 
Temperatura *10.4ºC* e *83%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mai 2014 às 13:55)

Os aguaceiros ainda duram ,com 11.9ºC e 86%HR.


----------



## Dan (20 Mai 2014 às 14:39)

Esta manhã, a 1300m de altitude, registei 2ºC com chuva e até alguma neve. 
Estava fresco lá em cima, mas a vegetação já tem um aspecto nitidamente primaveril.


----------



## keipha (20 Mai 2014 às 15:29)

Começou a chover forte nesta altura. Dois trovões pelo menos e vento a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## Thomar (20 Mai 2014 às 15:33)

Dan disse:


> Esta manhã, a 1300m de altitude, registei 2ºC com chuva e até alguma neve.
> Estava fresco lá em cima, mas a vegetação já tem um aspecto nitidamente primaveril.



Como sempre, belas fotos *Dan*!


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Mai 2014 às 16:08)

De facto já houve alguma trovoada aqui na zona pelas 15:30h, levantou-se um rico vendaval com chuva forte. 

Venham mais células assim  15ºC


----------



## xtremebierzo (20 Mai 2014 às 16:19)

Boas, o final a nubosidade impediu a xeada

Mínima *0.4ºC*

Agora mesmo *13.2ºC*

Nuboso e caen gotas


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Mai 2014 às 17:46)

Chuva forte e vento moderado, 12.1ºC.


----------



## keipha (20 Mai 2014 às 17:51)

Mr. Neves disse:


> De facto já houve alguma trovoada aqui na zona pelas 15:30h, levantou-se um rico vendaval com chuva forte.
> 
> Venham mais células assim  15ºC



Apanhei uma grande molha à conta disso :-)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mai 2014 às 17:56)

Final de tarde com aguaceiros,com 11.9ºC e 1.0mm.

Dados de hoje 7.2ºC / 16.5ºC.


----------



## Nickname (20 Mai 2014 às 18:08)

Já estava com saudades da chuva, 13mm ontem e 11.5mm desde a meia noite.
Com estas primeiras chuvas de Maio, Viseu ultrapassou os 1000mm este ano, ia ás 5 da tarde em 1020mm.
Vamos a caminho dum segundo ano com a precipitação acima da média, provavelmente, bem acima da média.

Temperatura máxima foi de 13ºC, minima de 6.5ºC, dia mais tipico de inicios de Março.


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Mai 2014 às 19:07)

Não tem passado de chuva as últimas células. 

11,4ºC, chuva fraca a moderada.


----------



## Norther (20 Mai 2014 às 19:18)

Boas tardes, por aqui não chove agora, a temperatura ronda os 9ºC e o vento esta fraco.

Na Torre volta estar tudo branco :-)


----------



## Nickname (20 Mai 2014 às 19:48)

Uma das raras ocasiões em que localidades Portuguesas são das mais frias da Europa (sem contar com o centro/norte da escandinávia e a islândia )

Europa ás 7 da tarde





Viseu 7.6ºC, Vila Real 9.4ºC e Bragança 8.4ºC.
Aqueles 7 e 5.8ºC em Itália são estâncias a mais de 2000 metros de altitude.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Mai 2014 às 20:42)

por aqui a tarde foi igualmente de aguaceiros, não sei se houve trovoada ou vento pois não tive a oportunidade de vir a rua da parte da tarde. 

atualmente não chove não ha vento e sigo com 11.1ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Mai 2014 às 21:17)

A chuva continua, mas a trovoada parece que se evaporou de terra, agora só vai aparecendo no mar de acordo com o EUCLID.

11ºC


----------



## Albifriorento (20 Mai 2014 às 21:24)

Aqui por CB, a chuva começa agora a aumentar de intensidade, depois de ter estado quase todo o dia em regime de aguaceiros. Ainda não é nada de excepcional, mas já é o sufeciente para que se oiça sem termos que abrir uma janela ou uma porta, que também não convêm abrir pois começa a ficar fresco lá fora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mai 2014 às 21:25)

Boas ,os aguaceiros continuam e por vezes moderados...já fazia falta uma rega vinda do céu ,com 11.1ºC e vai nos 7.0mm.


----------



## panda (20 Mai 2014 às 22:09)

bem 
Temperatura actual *9.8ºC* e *94%Hr*
 acumulada *19.0mm*

Dados de hoje *6.4ºC* / *12ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mai 2014 às 22:25)

Aguaceiros ainda moderados,vento de SSE,com 11.1ºC e 11.0mm.


----------



## pedro_cvl (20 Mai 2014 às 22:34)

Parece que ainda não choveu nada este ano.... onde anda o sol?
Dados atuais 9,4ºC 98%HR e um acumulado de 20,3mm
Min 5,5ºC Máx 12,2ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Mai 2014 às 22:36)

Chuva moderada, 10.5ºC.


----------



## keipha (20 Mai 2014 às 22:51)

Neste momento estou com um acumulado de 17,5mm nas ultimas 24h. Nas ultimas 3 horas sigo com 2,0mm/h


----------



## MSantos (20 Mai 2014 às 23:37)

Boas!

Vai chovendo em Bragança com cerca de 8ºC na estação do IPB, a mesma estação acumulou até ao momento 8.9mm de precipitação ao longo do dia de hoje.


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Mai 2014 às 02:15)

10.7ºC e um pequena chuvada à pouco. Até agora só falta ver o granizo cá na zona.


----------



## AnDré (21 Mai 2014 às 14:40)

Já há bastante acumulação de neve nas Penhas da Saúde, 1500m:






http://www.meteocovilha.com/penhas-saude


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mai 2014 às 14:42)

Boas tardes ,acabou de passar um vendaval de vento,chuva e pedrisco ...até a barraca abanou .
Por aqui a noite foi de chuva e quase toda a manhã foi de aguaceiros por vezes moderados,com 9.8ºC  e vento moderado de SSW,até ao momento de  13.0mm.

Ontem terminou nos 11.0mm de .


----------



## jonyyy (21 Mai 2014 às 15:01)

Boas

Bem que rico dia esta hoje aqui pela cidade mais alta!!  temos direito a tudo, chuva, vento forte, nevoeiro ,  granizo, e não quero mentir, mas acho que até já houve períodos com agua misturada com neve(pelo menos no vidro do carro assim parecia).. A temperatura tem variado entre os 3.5ºC e os 6.5ºC, neste momento marca 5ºC e cai sleet e chuva.  muito mau tempo para as culturas que já estão adiantadas..


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mai 2014 às 19:08)

Boas,a tarde ainda foi de aguaceiros e gelados...ainda levei com alguns ,neste momento sol e nuvens e vento moderado e fresco de W,com 12.4ºC e vai nos 15.0mm.

Dados de hoje 8.4ºC / 13.3ºC .


----------



## MSantos (21 Mai 2014 às 19:27)

Boa tarde!

Dia de Inverno aqui em Bragança marcado por constantes aguaceiros, está bastante frio para a época em que estamos, a estação do IPB marca apenas 7.3ºC.  e a precipitação está na casa dos 19mm.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Mai 2014 às 20:16)

Temperaturas muito baixas (negativas) pela Serra da Estrela... 







Fonte da imagem: MeteoCovilhã


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Mai 2014 às 21:08)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de aguaceiros moderados a fortes, se trovejou não ouvi. houve também vento. 
tal como atualmente está vento fraco, chove bem e sigo com 12.ºC

extremos:  9.6ºC minima  \  19.1ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mai 2014 às 21:18)

Nublado e vento mais calmo,com 10.4ºC e 87%HR.


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Mai 2014 às 21:50)

Mas onde é que se meteu a trovoada e o granizo? Hoje tem sido um dia de chuva moderada a forte, como está também agora a ocorrer.

10.3ºC


----------



## Norther (21 Mai 2014 às 22:01)

Boas noites, por aqui recomeçou a chover com uma temperatura que ronda os 7ºC e vento fraco de SE

Fotos e video da Serra da Estrela 

A 1993m






1550m






1500m

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=522986374490545&set=vb.429535843835599&type=2&theater

A 1550m

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=321594811321483&set=vb.283423271805304&type=2&theater


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mai 2014 às 22:17)

Alguns pingos com 9.9ºC e 90%HR.


----------



## Norther (21 Mai 2014 às 22:27)

Mais uma foto nas Penhas da Saúde, foto David Timoteo


----------



## keipha (21 Mai 2014 às 22:53)

Chove intensamente por aqui agora, com algum vento


----------



## panda (21 Mai 2014 às 23:00)

Boas
Temperatura actual *8.4ºC* e *90%Hr*
 acumulada *16.7mm*

Dados de hoje *7.4ºC* / *11ºC*


----------



## pedro_cvl (21 Mai 2014 às 23:08)

Por aqui sigo com 8,1ºC e 98%HR
Chuva acumulada vai nos 22,8mm
Min 6,8ºC Máx 11,7ºC


----------



## jotackosta (21 Mai 2014 às 23:19)

Grande chuvada agora com algumas rajadas de vento. A temperatura anda pelos 9ºC.


----------



## Norther (21 Mai 2014 às 23:26)

Mais uma 1500m







Recebi agora informação que continua nevar bem na zona da Lagoa Comprida.


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Mai 2014 às 23:29)

De facto chove a cântaros e com vento moderado. Só falta mesmo uns flashs pelo meio  

10.1ºC


----------



## keipha (21 Mai 2014 às 23:52)

Nesta altura:


----------



## bigfire (22 Mai 2014 às 02:33)

Ontem foi um dia de chuva por vezes forte, o vento também se fez sentir mas sem grande intensidade. Por agora vai chovendo, e a temperatura é de 8º.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mai 2014 às 08:42)

Bom dia,muito nublado com o sol a tentar aparecer ,com 11.8ºC e vento de WSW,esta noite só deu 1.0mm.

Ontem ficou pelos 16.0mm de .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mai 2014 às 11:41)

Boas ,muitas nuvens e sol,vento de WSW,com 15.2ºC e 54%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mai 2014 às 14:53)

Boas,mais nuvens ,vento moderado de W,com 17.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mai 2014 às 15:44)

Boas,o vento a aumentar,a sul muito escuro...não tarda ,com 15.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mai 2014 às 15:57)

Já chegou  algum tempo em forma de aguaceiros,desceu bem a temperatura,com 13.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mai 2014 às 18:47)

Boas,aguaceiro da tarde somou 1.0mm,muitas nuvens e o vento calmo de W,com 14.5ºC e 79%HR.

Dados de hoje 9.5ºC / 18.2ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mai 2014 às 19:00)

Afinal havia lá mais para vir...mais uma rodada de aguaceiros moderados ,com 14.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mai 2014 às 19:30)

Ainda choveu bem,mais 3.0mm,agora faz sol,com 13.9ºC.


----------



## MSantos (22 Mai 2014 às 19:36)

Boas!

Mais um dia frio para a época marcado por alguns aguaceiros aqui em Bragança.

Dados da minha estação de referência:

Precipitação: 12.7mm
Temperatura actual: 11.4ºC


----------



## Norther (22 Mai 2014 às 20:20)

Umas fotos da estância ski, parece que vai abrir neste fim de semana 

Neste momento chove por la 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.250612445144281.1073742007.144361572436036&type=1


----------



## Norther (22 Mai 2014 às 21:08)

Neste momento vai caindo um aguaceiro com a temperatura a rondar os 10ºC e vento fraco.

Mais umas fotos de hoje na serra, acho que nunca vi assim um nevão por esta altura na serra, bela camada


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mai 2014 às 21:20)

O nevoeiro a vir das terras e vales mais baixos,aparecer pela zona sul da cidade,nublado com 12.8ºC e 96%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Mai 2014 às 22:39)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de aguaceiros, que se tronaram menos frequentes durante a tarde. 
atualmente o céu está nublado, nao ha vento e sigo com 13.5ºC 

extremos:  9.1ºC minima  \  20.0ºC maxima


----------



## pedro_cvl (22 Mai 2014 às 22:59)

Boas. Por aqui sigo com 10,7ºC e 18mm de acumulada
Min 8,1ºC Max 16,8ºC


----------



## joselamego (22 Mai 2014 às 23:20)

Por Lamego dia de aguaceiros,
Sigo com 10,3ºC e com 17 mm acumulado
Mínima de 8,2ºC e máxima de 16º1ºC


----------



## MSantos (23 Mai 2014 às 00:08)

> *Serra da Estrela abre pistas de esqui este fim-de-semana*
> 
> A queda de neve registada esta semana vai permitir a inédita reabertura de pistas no fim-de-semana aos amantes de desportos de Inverno.
> 
> ...



http://fugas.publico.pt/Noticias/334847_serra-da-estrela-abre-pistas-de-esqui-este-fim-de-semana


----------



## MSantos (23 Mai 2014 às 13:10)

Boas!

Em Bragança céu nublado com abertas, faz-se sentir também algum vento estão e 11.4ºC na estação do IPB.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mai 2014 às 14:06)

Boas ,hoje tudo mais calmo ...sem chuva,só nuvens e sol e algum vento de WNW,com 18.3ºC e 40%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mai 2014 às 16:44)

Tarde suave ...algumas nuvens e muito sol,com 19.7ºC e ligeira brisa de WNW.


----------



## Dan (23 Mai 2014 às 18:33)

Apesar do sol de Verão, a neve resistiu bem durante o dia de hoje.
Montanhas aqui a norte, esta tarde. 






Extremos de hoje: 5,9ºC / 14,5ºC

Por agora vento, algumas nuvens e 14ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mai 2014 às 19:39)

Céu quase limpo e vento de NW,com 17.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.3ºC / 19.8ºC.


----------



## MSantos (23 Mai 2014 às 20:00)

Dan disse:


> Apesar do sol de Verão, a neve resistiu bem durante o dia de hoje.
> Montanhas aqui a norte, esta tarde.
> 
> Extremos de hoje: 5,9ºC / 14,5ºC
> ...



Excelente foto Dan! 

As temperaturas relativamente baixas e a nebulosidade ajudam a conservar a neve na Sanabria, provavelmente vai durar até Junho.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mai 2014 às 22:06)

Boas,céu limpo e vento de NW,com 12.1ºC 67%HR.


----------



## jotackosta (23 Mai 2014 às 23:39)

Boa noite!

Hoje já não choveu por aqui e o dia até que foi agradável em termos de temperatura com o céu pouco nublado. A esta hora registo 8,7ºC, está fresquinho está! Interessante ver a Serra da Estrela parcialmente branquinha por esta altura


----------



## panda (23 Mai 2014 às 23:45)

Boas 
O dia foi de sol e nuvens 
Temperatura actual *9.3ºC* e *78%Hr*
 acumulada *1.7mm*

Dados de hoje *6.9ºC* / *18.4ºC*


----------



## Dan (24 Mai 2014 às 08:39)

Bom dia.


Uma fina camada de geada nos carros aqui da rua, esta manhã.










Registei uma mínima de 3,5ºC, mas noutros locais da cidade os valores foram mais baixos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mai 2014 às 11:00)

Bom dia ,céu limpo e vento NWN,com 16.8ºC 46%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mai 2014 às 12:23)

Boas,vão aparecendo nuvens médias e sol,com 18.3ºC e algum vento de NWN.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mai 2014 às 14:12)

Boas ,sol e nuvens,ambiente na rua hoje mais quente ,com 20.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (24 Mai 2014 às 16:25)

15.5 graus no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## MSantos (24 Mai 2014 às 17:45)

Dia bonito de sol aqui pelo Nordeste, mas fresco, de manhã alguma geada e mínima de *1.5ºC* na estação do IPB. 

Geadas nesta alturas são muito nefastas para a agricultura... 


Por agora céu limpo, algum vento e 15.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mai 2014 às 19:02)

Boas,ainda algumas nuvens e vento de NW,com 19.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.6ºC / 21.0ºC.


----------



## joselamego (24 Mai 2014 às 19:24)

Boas a todos
por Lamego dia de sol, algumas nuvens
temperatura mínima de 4,2ºC
Máxima de 16.3ºc
Atual de 12,9ºC


----------



## pedro_cvl (24 Mai 2014 às 22:09)

Boas. Céu limpo. Hoje a temperatura vai voltar a cair durante a noite.
Sigo com 10,7ºC 89%HR.
Min 5ºC Máx 20,1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mai 2014 às 22:34)

Vento moderado de NW,com 11.7ºC 61%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mai 2014 às 11:41)

Bom dia ,pela manhã céu limpo e agora vão aparecendo algumas nuvens,com 16.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (25 Mai 2014 às 11:53)

Brilha o sol no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 12.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mai 2014 às 15:52)

Boas ,sol e nuvens,hoje corre uma brisa muito boa ,com 18.8ºC.


----------



## MSantos (25 Mai 2014 às 19:24)

Boas!

Dia soalheiro em Bragança embora não muito quente por agora 13.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mai 2014 às 19:35)

Boas,hoje mais fresco devido ao vento de NW sempre a correr,com 16.6ºC e 40%HR.

Dados de hoje 7.9ºC / 19.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mai 2014 às 22:10)

Noite ventosa  e fresca,com 11.3ºC 58%HR.


----------



## Dan (26 Mai 2014 às 07:43)

Bom dia.

Manhã de céu limpo e sem vento. Mínima de 3,8ºC e com alguma geada nos carros aqui da rua.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Mai 2014 às 11:35)

Ontem pela Estrela havia neve a partir dos 1700 m.


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Mai 2014 às 13:17)

boas 

este fim de semana estive por gouveia mas não consegui ir a internet devido a um problema do hotspot. 
 o tempo durante o fim de renana esteve fresco com o céu geralmente muito nublado.  não houve vento por aqueles lados.


hoje por santa comba a manhã foi de céu nublado com vento fraco. com algum nevoeiro mas zonas junto do rio.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mai 2014 às 14:19)

Boas tardes .

Parte da manhã ainda se fez sentir algum fresco ,céu limpo e agora pela tarde já vai ficando quentinho,com 21.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mai 2014 às 17:51)

Boas,meia tarde de sol a outra já está ser nublada por nuvens altas ,o vento de NW aumentar,com 20.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.8ºC / 23.0ºC.


----------



## panda (26 Mai 2014 às 21:12)

Boas 
Céu nublado por nuvens altas
Temperatura actual *14ºC* e *63%Hr*

Dados de hoje  *5.9ºC* / *21.6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mai 2014 às 21:24)

Nuvens altas e uma brisa fresca de NW,com 14.5ºC 50%HR.


----------



## MSantos (26 Mai 2014 às 22:59)

Boas!

Dia de sol até à parte final da tarde em que o céu começou a ficar nublado, por agora 11,6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mai 2014 às 23:35)

Vento moderado de WNW,com 12.2ºC 66%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mai 2014 às 11:42)

Bom dia .

A manhã foi de céu nublado por nuvens altas e algum fresco,agora já com 100% de sol  e a temperatura a subir,com 18.4ºC e algum vento de NWN.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mai 2014 às 13:50)

Boas ,céu limpo e vento fraco de NW,com 22.0ºC 33%HR.


----------



## keipha (27 Mai 2014 às 16:15)

Já chove por aqui


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mai 2014 às 17:43)

Boas,o céu vai ficando nublado e vento moderado de NW,com 19.8ºC 45%HR.

Dados de hoje 9.6ºC / 23.4ªC.

A minha estação já está enviar dados .

Basta carregar em dados.


----------



## Thomar (27 Mai 2014 às 18:02)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas,o céu vai ficando nublado e vento moderado de NW,com 19.8ºC 45%HR.
> 
> Dados de hoje 9.6ºC / 23.4ªC.
> 
> ...



Boa, excelente!  

Mais uma estação para eu consultar ao longo do dia.


----------



## FRibeiro (27 Mai 2014 às 18:17)

Excelente noticia caro Albimeteo!!
Eu como albicastrense, fazia-me imensa falta saber como se comportava o tempo por aí quando você estava de férias :P


----------



## Dan (27 Mai 2014 às 20:22)

Chuvisco e 15,4ºC.

Por aqui, um dia cinzento com uns extremos de 20.0ºC / 9,9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mai 2014 às 21:57)

Boas,obrigado pelos incentivos ,o que aconteceu hoje,já podia ter acontecido há 6 meses atrás ,mas graças a um colega do fórum conseguiu por isto a funcionar,afinal era fácil ,pensava que era mais complicado.

Céu nublado e o vento moderado de WNW,com 15.2ºC e 73%HR.


----------



## panda (27 Mai 2014 às 23:27)

Boas 
Temperatura *13.6ºC* e *84%Hr*
Por volta das 18h ainda choveu


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mai 2014 às 12:51)

Boas ,sol e nuvens e muito ventoso de NW,com 20.0ºC...vai subindo devagar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mai 2014 às 18:43)

Boas,tarde ventosa com sol e nuvens,com 18.9ºC 49%HR.

Dados de hoje 12.4ºC / 20.5ºC.


----------



## panda (28 Mai 2014 às 19:31)

Boas 
Hoje o dia esta a ser de sol e nuvens
Temperatura actual *15.4ºC* e *66%Hr*

Temperatura máxima de hoje  *18.6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mai 2014 às 21:51)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fresco moderado de NW,com 14.7ºC 73%HR.


----------



## xtremebierzo (29 Mai 2014 às 13:10)

CHuva debil, Temperatura *12ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mai 2014 às 13:13)

Boas,hoje está a ser um dia de céu muito nublado por nuvens baixas ,o vento hoje está mais fraco de WNW,com 20.3ºC 61%HR e está a ficar abafado na rua.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mai 2014 às 14:31)

Boas ,ainda muitas nuvens com o sol aparecer mais vezes...e vêm quentinho,com 21.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mai 2014 às 15:03)

Chove bem...começou de repente .


----------



## panda (29 Mai 2014 às 18:11)

Boas 
Sol e nuvens
Temperatura *19.5ºC* e *56%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mai 2014 às 19:21)

Boas,o resto da tarde já foi mais de sol,o vento continua moderado de NW,com 20.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.1ºC / 22.2ºC.


----------



## xtremebierzo (29 Mai 2014 às 20:51)

Continua a chuva de forma agora moi intensa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mai 2014 às 21:14)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fresco,com 17.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2014 às 11:24)

Bom dia ,hoje promete ser mais quente ,o dia nasceu de céu limpo ,mas agora já com nuvens esfarrapadas,o vento mais fraco e de NWN,com 20.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2014 às 13:23)

As nuvens vão ficando reduzidas,ambiente na rua vai aquecendo,com 23.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (30 Mai 2014 às 20:46)

Um dia um pouco mais quente que os anteriores e com alguma chuva de tarde. 

Extremos de hoje: 9,6ºC / 21,5ºC

Por agora quase limpo e 17ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2014 às 21:42)

Boas,hoje já aqueceu bem de tarde,agora bem melhor...boa brisa ,com 18.2ºC e 65%HR.

Dados de hoje 12.3ºC / 26.1ºC .


----------



## pedro_cvl (30 Mai 2014 às 23:30)

Sigo com 13,8ºC e 95%HR
Min 8,8ºC Max 24,3ºC


----------



## Serrano (31 Mai 2014 às 12:02)

16.6ºC no Sarzedo, com pouca nebulosidade e algum vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2014 às 14:38)

Boas ,mais um dia com sol e nuvens...vai aquecendo ,com 24.7ºC e vento de N.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2014 às 19:36)

Boas,tarde cheio de sol e algumas nuvens...tarde ,com 23.8ºC e algum vento.

Dados de hoje 14.2ºC / 25.2ºC .


----------



## panda (31 Mai 2014 às 21:13)

Boas 
Dia de sol e poucas nuvens. De manha o vento foi moderado
Temperatura actual *18.7ºC* e *23%Hr*

Dados de hoje  *11.7ºC* / *21.9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2014 às 22:33)

Tudo calmo ...ainda com uma temperatura amena,com 18.7ºC.


----------



## AnDré (2 Jun 2014 às 12:33)

Dia 26 de Maio, em Várzea da Serra - Tarouca, a geada era significativa.












Ainda assim, nas noites anteriores, a geada havia sido pior, segundo me relataram familiares.

As batatas que estavam a despontar, desapareceram.
As que já estavam crescidas, ficaram assim:


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jun 2014 às 18:39)

AnDré disse:


> Dia 26 de Maio, em Várzea da Serra - Tarouca, a geada era significativa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bela camada, pena as consequências.
Andre, a minima rondou que valor? Só para ter uma ideia.


----------

